# Mreow!



## _catwoman_ (May 19, 2006)

Hello! I'm new and know nothing! *giggle* But I do love cats! (Of course, I wouldn't be here otherwise!) I like catnip tea, catnip...I even have a few catnip toys. I just love the smell of it. I love Mrs. Murphy mysteries! And I seriously wish I could purr! *sigh* And I have have been told by my friend, that when her mother was watching Catwoman, she said, "I can just see Vicki doing that!" And my friend's mother dislikes me very, very much! Well, there's my intro! Sorry if it was boring, but I am a newbie! =^..^=


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

LOL Welcome, catwoman.  Enjoy the forums!


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

HI!! I am pretty new too--so welcome to the party!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Mreow back! Welcome to the forum


----------



## _catwoman_ (May 19, 2006)

:lol: Thanks! i love places like this!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

_catwoman_ said:


> Hello! I'm new and know nothing! *giggle* But I do love cats! (Of course, I wouldn't be here otherwise!) I like catnip tea, catnip...I even have a few catnip toys. I just love the smell of it. I love Mrs. Murphy mysteries! And I seriously wish I could purr! *sigh* And I have have been told by my friend, that when her mother was watching Catwoman, she said, "I can just see Vicki doing that!" And my friend's mother dislikes me very, very much! Well, there's my intro! Sorry if it was boring, but I am a newbie! =^..^=


In no way were you boring! Welcome to the cat-crazed-loonies' haven! We are all obsessed and all proud and all eager to welcome a new obsessor!!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, catwoman. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Hehe Welcome!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi... Welcome  Do you have kittys? And if you do we'd love to see them... :kittyturn


----------



## _catwoman_ (May 19, 2006)

Hallelujah I've died and gone to kitty heaven!
Unfortunately, my mum won't let me get a cat. She has baaad allergies! :roll:


----------



## wave_its_jesus (May 21, 2006)

aw bummer.


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

I know how you feel. I haven't had a cat in seven years because of my mom's boyfriend's allergies. There are few tortures as grueling as being a cat lover denied the pleasure of a cat.


----------



## _catwoman_ (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, my brother has allergies too, so pets are out the window. (Not literally! :wink: )


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, I have allergies and still have a cat, I take them in stride  .


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcoem to the cat forum, i like your username :wink:


----------



## _catwoman_ (May 19, 2006)

Yea! I like yours too! Funny, they both have something to do with cats. Imagine that! 
I can't wait till I CAN get a cat! I love all the pics you have here! They're all so cute! Some of them are little balls of fur with two eyes! It's sooo CUTE! It's so cute I can't even stand it! *sigh* *faints*


----------

